# 06 Jan - Drummoyne



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

I have a BBQ in the arvo so I am limited to a morning session (if anything). Is anyone interested in something tomorrow morning?


----------



## Crikey (Oct 30, 2005)

Deano,

Thinking about Clifton Gardens first light if that is any good for you, pm me with a phone number if you are up for a trip out. Usual format for me though, early out early in so I would be off the water before 0700 when you have to pay for the parking there.


----------

